# Pregunta: ¿Como hacer simbolo luminoso tipo Apple en sus portatiles?



## Hawkz0r (Oct 9, 2011)

HOla a todos foreros.

Ire directo al grano. Como todos sabreis los portatiles Mac (Apple) al encenderlos, tienen su logotipo en la tapa que se enciende, de una forma bastante llamativa.










*Quiero copiar esa idea, y personalizar la carcasa de mi portatil Samsung con algun otro tipo de simbolo. La unica pega es como hacer ese simbolo luminoso.*

Supongo que seria con led, pero como? Ya que el que tiene mac es una luz uniforme, en todo el logo. Con una plancha fina de metacrilato? Plastico difuminado? 

*Muchas gracias por las ideas de antemano
Hawkz0r*


----------



## ZUNDACK (Oct 11, 2011)

Amigo las portátiles vienen muy compactas y es un desafió tunearas, te recomendaría que no le hicieras nada a tu lap de lo que te puedas arrepentir y pueda diminuir su valor, pero si aun lo quieres hacer puedes comprar una hoja de oled desmontar la carcasa del monitor, hacerle la forma, montar la hoja de oled y buscar en donde conectar la hoja de oled internamente... saludos


----------



## Scooter (Oct 11, 2011)

Normalmente lo que se hace es troquelar la tapa con el dibujo que quieras y aparovechar la retroilumniación de la pantalla.


----------



## Hawkz0r (Oct 11, 2011)

Y si quiero conseguir el mismo efecto en el lateral de mi pc d sobremesa? La solucion seria la hoja oled?


----------



## Scooter (Oct 11, 2011)

Sierra de calar+flexo


----------



## faacuunndoo (Oct 11, 2011)

La manera más fácil y barata, sería calar el diseño y con un pedazo de acrílico pintado por detrás de blanco o recubierto con contatc blanco y buscarle la vuelta con los leds usando pajitas o sorbetes, una hoja blanca, etc.


----------



## maezca (Oct 11, 2011)

nunca vi ninguna mac desarmada o su iluminacion... pero supongo que utiliza la misma iluminacion de la pantalla lcd, osea solo es ta calada la tapa y la iluminacion la da el mismo difusor del panel lcd por eso es uniforme. abria que ver si detra de tu panel se ve iluminado y si es asi calalo y ponela alguna acrilico transparente para que quede lindo


----------



## djwash (Oct 12, 2011)

La luz no sale por detras del panel, ya que este es blindado, y las capas del panel optimizan el direccionamiento de la luz hacia un solo lado.

Los que quieran poner en el lateral de sus gabinetes de PC un dibujo uniforme pueden usar un panel LCD de un monitor roto, asi tenga rota la capa de los pixeles (es la que se rompe) se puede usar las capas de la retroiluminacion, pueden usar las CCFL que trae las hacen andar con un inverter de un scaner viejo o reemplazan las CCFL por leds del color que quieran.

Me regalaron un LCD de 19 roto y lo desarme y el sistema es muy simple, es mas manualidad que otra cosa...

Lo que dijo faacuunndoo del acrilico no funcionara, no quedara uniforme, necesitan aparte del acrilico unas capas difusas y una capa tipo fresnell.


----------

